# Wildschweinchen gesucht - Enduro oder Trail XA?



## MO_Thor (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich plane grade mein neues Bike durch und hatte mich auch schon auf das Trail XA eingeschossen. 
Es sprach viel dafür: recht leicht, massig Federweg, Hammerschmidtchen geht ran, 180mm-Forke geht rein,  der Jü macht mir nach Wunsch n kürzeres Sitzrohr und so weiter.
Heute allerdings habe ich mich auch mal mit anderen Alutech-PDFs befasst (die Bilder von den Rahmen kenne ich mittlerweile fast schon auswendig). Und siehe da - im Grunde kann das alles, was ich oben zum Trail XA schrieb, auch die Wildsau Enduro.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
Wo genau sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Enduro-Sau und dem Trail XA? Is die Enduro-Sau nicht für den Bikepark zugelassen? Geht da keine 180er-Forke rein? Oder sind es doch nur die optionalen Hammerschmidt-Anschläge?

Und vor allem: welches is jetzt der bessere Rahmen für mich? Bikeparks reizen mich weniger, ich bin eher technisch bergab unterwegs. Mehr als 180mm in der Front werde ich wohl nie fahren und ebensoviel im Heck ist auch schon mehr als genug. 
Ohjeohje...was nu? Würfeln oder Münze werfen?


----------



## rsu (15. Januar 2011)

Kann leider nur für das Enduro und Hardride sprechen und hab keinen Vergleich zur XA. In das Enduro geht auch ne 180er Gabel rein, der Lenkwinkel wird dann ziemlich flach (je nach Einstellung), 65 Grad oder weniger würde ich sagen ohne es ausgemessen/ausgerechnet zu haben. Sitzwinkel wird dann auch recht flach, das Trail XA hat da evtl einen steileren Sitzrohrwinkel. Fahre in meinem Enduro (noch) ne 160er Gabel. Tretlager ist auch sehr flach (müsst ich nachmessen wenn es Dich interessiert) was ja teils bei der XA als Vorteil angeführt wird. Gewichtstechnisch sollte das Enduro auch ok sein und vom Preis ist es allemal attraktiver. 

Falls Du Tragetouren planst, der Knick im Unterrohr des XA kann je nach Tragetechnik unangenehm ins Kreuz drücken.

Sämtliche Optionen sollten bei der Enduro eigentlich auch gegen Aufpreis machbar sein (1.5, Hammerschmidt Aufnahme etc)

Falls Dir hier nicht ausreichend geholfen wir berät Dich der Jürgen da sicher auch bzgl der individuellen Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (16. Januar 2011)

rsu schrieb:


> Sämtliche Optionen sollten bei der Enduro eigentlich auch gegen Aufpreis machbar sein (1.5, Hammerschmidt Aufnahme etc)


Was preislich immer noch n Stück unterm Trail XA liegt. Laut Datenblätter wiegt das Enduro gut 300gr weniger als das Trail XA....hart ihm Nehmen sind alle beide, schätze ich mal.

Die Winkel kann man allesamt doch halbwegs wieder anpassen, oder? Also wenn im Enduro ne 180er-Forke is, den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel wieder n Stück steiler stellen?


----------



## rsu (16. Januar 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Die Winkel kann man allesamt doch halbwegs wieder anpassen, oder? Also wenn im Enduro ne 180er-Forke is, den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel wieder n Stück steiler stellen?



Das Enduro ist halt keine Dropmaschine, aber das hast Du ja auch nicht vor.

Das Enduro ist sehr flexibel einstellbar, manchen zu flexibel  Du kannst die 180er Forke also ausgleichen, "bezahlst" das aber mit einem höheren Tretlager. Da wäre es hilfreich wenn Du vorher wüsstest welche Werte Dir wichtig sind und sie dem Jürgen mitteilst, so lässt sich das evtl beim Rahmenbau berücksichtigen.

Gleich noch ein Hinweis, möglichst tiefes Tretlager bei 26" Hinterrad verlangt fast langen Radstand. Bei kurzem Radstand kollidiert der Reifen sonst sehr wahrscheinlich mit dem Sitzrohr.

PS: bei ner 180er Gabel würde ich für hinten nen 200/57 Dämpfer empfehlen


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Januar 2011)

Ein hohes Tretlager bin ich jahrelang gefahren - hatte n Proceed FST 
Dass ne 180er-Forke optimal reinpasst, ist nicht mein K.O.-Kriterium; ich bin mit 160mm in der Front ganz zufrieden. Es ist aber gut zu wissen, dass 180mm möglich sind.

Ich messe mal die Winkel an meinem Hardtail aus. Das Bike passt mir bisher von allen am besten...klar, ich weiß - Fully und Hardtail zu vergleichen ist dämlich, aber wenn es mir bei meiner Entscheidung hilft, versuche ich es einfach mal.

_Edit: nach ein bißchen Überlegen (so ca. 10min) bin ich auf eine etwaige Einordnung nach Einsatzzweck gelangt:
Enduro (ebenjenes) - Trail XA (Enduro/Leichtfreeride) - Hardride (Freeride)
Wenn das hinkommt, muss ich auf jeden Fall zwischen Trail XA und Enduro würfeln..._


----------



## Piefke (17. Januar 2011)

Das Enduro sollte auf jeden Fall auch "Leichtfreeride" mitmachen, es sei denn, du bist sehr schwer (so wie ich).


----------



## rsu (17. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Januar 2011)

Mit Gepäck und Ausrüstung komme ich auf rund 100kg. 
Also nix mit leichtem Freeride?


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Also nix mit leichtem Freeride?



Definiere was Du unter leichtem Freeride verstehst


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Januar 2011)

Grob zusammengefasst in etwa:
- Drops nie höher als 2m
- im Bikepark die Chickenways fahren
- auf Touren zu 95% mit beiden Rädern am Boden bleiben 
- fahrtechnisch zwar versiert, aber kaum Getrickse, sondern stilvoll bergab

Nochmal zu Winkeln, ich hab grade das Hardtail vermessen:
Radstand: 1100mm (+- 5mm, so ein Zollstock ist nicht sehr genau)
Lenkwinkel: 68°
Sitzrohrwinkel: 70°

Egal, welchen Rahmen ich dann nehme, der Sitzrohrwinkel is auf jeden Fall steiler, der Lenkwinkel hingegen ziemlich gleich und zudem noch variabel. Was will ich mehr?



Achja...wissen, welchen Rahmen ich letztlich kaufe


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Januar 2011)

Trail XA. Rein allein weil der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler ist.
Alternativ - frag Jürgen ob Enduro mit steilerem Sitzwinkel geht.
Alternativ - Hardride 2020. Die kann alles. Wiegt aber, kost aber.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (19. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Alternativ - frag Jürgen ob Enduro mit steilerem Sitzwinkel geht.


Joa, darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen. Hab grad ne Runde mit den Kumpel drüber sinniert und n Enduro, was vorn und hinten 18cm spazieren fährt, kann nix übles sein. Zumal der Rahmen mit Dämpfer zwischen 3,8 und 4kg auf die Waage bringt. Also stabil wirds wohl sein.
Und auch mich Fettbemme aushalten.

Isch nehm nochmal Kontakt zum Jürgen auf, ob das mit dem Sitzwinkel machbar is (will ja eh n kürzeres Sitzrohr, 440mm oder sogar S-Sitzrohr (425mm))

Danke euch allen, ihr seid echt klasse


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Januar 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Joa, darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen. Hab grad ne Runde mit den Kumpel drüber sinniert und n Enduro, was vorn und hinten 18cm spazieren fährt, kann nix übles sein. Zumal der Rahmen mit Dämpfer zwischen 3,8 und 4kg auf die Waage bringt. Also stabil wirds wohl sein.
> Und auch mich Fettbemme aushalten.
> 
> Isch nehm nochmal Kontakt zum Jürgen auf, ob das mit dem Sitzwinkel machbar is (will ja eh n kürzeres Sitzrohr, 440mm oder sogar S-Sitzrohr (425mm))
> ...



Gewicht bist du denke ich zu optimistisch,
meine hat (nach Umbau) mit Hardride Gussets, 1.5 Steuerrohr, Kefü-Anschlägen, Stahlschrauben  usw ohne Dämpfer 3650g.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Januar 2011)

Man kann immer wieder nur empfehlen Jürgen anzurufen und die Dinge persönlich zu klären. Er kennt seine Schweinchen halt am besten und ist für einen Plausch immer zu haben Aber ich glaube das Enduro wäre in deinem Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Das Problem ist aber für mich bei den ganzen Schweinchen, wenn sie einmal losgelassen werden sind sie schwer zu bändigen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Januar 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Man kann immer wieder nur empfehlen Jürgen anzurufen und die Dinge persönlich zu klären. Er kennt seine Schweinchen halt am besten und ist für einen Plausch immer zu haben Aber ich glaube das Enduro wäre in deinem Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Das Problem ist aber für mich bei den ganzen Schweinchen, wenn sie einmal losgelassen werden sind sie schwer zu bändigen
> Gruß Jens!



Richtig, bergein rennen die alle wie die Sau. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MO_Thor (19. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Gewicht bist du denke ich zu optimistisch,
> meine hat (nach Umbau) mit Hardride Gussets, 1.5 Steuerrohr, Kefü-Anschlägen, Stahlschrauben  usw ohne Dämpfer 3650g.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Hm. Selbst das wäre noch n akzeptables Gewicht. Wenn ich danach noch auf sinnvoll leichte Parts (also kein Schwindsuchtgedöns mit angebohrten Carbonfelgen oder fußpolierten Kettenhohlnieten) setze, komme ich doch locker auf n Gesamtgewicht von irgendwas zwischen 16 und 17,5kg, oder?
Soviel haben bisher all meine Fullys gewogen und die waren auch mehr auf Stabilität gebaut.


----------



## rsu (19. Januar 2011)

Hab den Enduro Light Rahmen, wiegt in M ca 3,3kg.

Deine Anforderungen hält der Enduro-Rahmen sicher aus.

Achtung bei Sitzrohr in S. Erwarte Dir nicht zuviel da Absenkung des Sattels durch mögliche Kollision mit HR eingeschränkt ist und nur unwesentlich unter dem M Rohr liegt wenn überhaupt. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.

Bei längeren Auffahrten hänge ich auch mal schnell den Dämpfer um und kann so mit CC Winkeln den Berg hochfahren. Dazu musst Du eine Schraube lösen. Wenn Dir das nicht zuviel Aufwand ist könnte das noch eine Lösung sein wenn es das Enduro werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (19. Januar 2011)

Wenns weiter nix ist...eine Schraube! 
Wie schonmal gesagt, ich bin lange Jahre auf nem Proceed FST durch die Wälder gehuscht. Auch da konnte man, wenn man nur mal eine Schraube gelöst hatte, die Winkel schnell ändern. Ich habs selten gemacht, aber ich habs gemacht. 

Das Sitzrohr muss ja nicht zwingend S haben, aber n Tick kürzer sollte es sein. Na, noch ist Zeit, dass ich mir das ganze durch den Kopf gehen lasse und der Jürgen weiß ja auch noch nix von meinen neuen Gedanken


----------

